# Mf 158 starting gear selector ?



## Greny (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi all.
Got since shortly an issue with starting.
Have to move the right gear selector several times (out and into neutral).
Sometimes 5 times sometimes 30 times. Before she will start.
Anyone can shed a light on this , thanks ahead.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Greny! Just a stab here, but if it's a newer tractor with a neutral safety switch, I bet it's going bad.


----------



## Greny (Dec 3, 2018)

@Hoodoo Valley , ty for welcome and reply. Tractor is the diesel version from 1986. Have it on my small farm for 7 years without an issue . Do all maintenance myself. Where is this neutral safety switch positioned ?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Being an 86' it may or may not have one.. if it did, it'll be on the trans. linkage going into the trans..
Did your tractor ever start in gear??


----------



## Greny (Dec 3, 2018)

Was indeed the part I thought about myself. Passed by the tractor shop this afternoon. They didn't have the part in stock. I can get it from Ebay in 5 days. The man from tractor workshop said , shortcut it. Did that , tractor started first go , ty all


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you sorted out your problem, but be careful you don't hurt yourself with the safety switch by-passed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

KOOL.. glad it worked.. Always nice to hear a success story..


----------

